# Kitchen sink height in FHA / CBC 11A units



## Yikes (Jan 14, 2020)

I have a client who was recently cited on a project (not mine) by their CASp inspector because the rim of the kitchen sinks in FHA / 11A units is at 36 1/8" above finish floor.  The counters themselves are at 36".

As a courtesy to my client, I looked through FHA and CBC 11A and could not find a maximum countertop or kitchen sink height.  FHADM page 7.2 says that counters may be 36", and page 7.15 says "standard 36" acceptable", but neither of these precludes something taller than 36".

I told them to check back with their CASp, and she responded with CBC 1138A.3.2.2 exception, which states:

_2. Obstructed high reach. When a clear floor space allows a parallel approach to an element and the high side reach is over an obstruction, the height of the obstruction shall be 34 inches (864 mm) maximum and the depth of the obstruction shall be 24 inches (610 mm) maximum.
The high side reach shall be 48 inches (1219 mm) maximum for a reach depth of 10 inches (254 mm) maximum. When the reach depth exceeds 10 inches (254 mm), but no more than 24 inches (610 mm), the high side reach shall be 46 inches (1168 mm) maximum. (See Figure 11A-1J(c).)_
_*Exception: Kitchen countertops in dwelling units, and the top of washing machines and clothes dryers shall be permitted to be 36 inches (914 mm) maximum above the finish floor.*_​



Question: since the only item needed to be reached at the back of the sink is the faucet handle and spout, and since fig 11A-1J shows an arm angling upwards to reach the spout/faucet as high as 46", will a 1/8" sink rim actually obstruct the use of the faucet?


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 14, 2020)

No, the faucet is an operable device and as shown is within reach ranges.
Unlike 11B, height is not measured to the top of rim. 11A indicates countertop.


----------



## EmmaGray (Nov 26, 2020)

If I'm not mistaken, the kitchen sink shouldn't be higher than half of the medium height of an average person.


----------



## JackDuncan (Nov 26, 2020)

Yeah, you are probably right. There is an average height for everything and especially for something like a kitchen sink that is being used by almost everyone daily. I guess the person who made this just thought it wouldn't be so important if he did it a little higher. I had such a specialist that came to install my new farmhouse kitchen sink that I have recently purchased, and he said he had his own way of doing it. We believed him as he was considered to be a great specialist... After a while the sink just fell off and had broken into pieces! Obviously, that "specialist" never gave us a call back after that


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 27, 2020)

He was indeed "special"  wasn't he and probably not licensed.


----------

